
Turmeric seems to have zero medicinal properties - smn1234
https://qz.com/883829/a-large-scientific-review-study-shows-that-curcumin-in-turmeric-has-no-medicinal-properties/
======
mark_l_watson
Interesting. I read a study from Europe last year saying that tumeric was an
anti inflammatory, and tumeric with black pepper is much more effective.

------
8note
Not shown to have any medicinal properties*

As it says at the bottom, if there are any, they're too difficult to isolate

~~~
o_____________o
Very clickbaity article and title.

------
JPLeRouzic
What is in the Nature article is a bit different, it is that it will be, first
difficult to know which chemical is really causing the effect that is seen, as
curcumin is often composed of many molecules, second that it will be difficult
to create a industrial drug from curcumin.So it argues to not spend money on
another curcumin study when there are already around thousand. It would be a
waste of money.

But if I am not wrong, the Nature article did not say curcumin has no effect,
on contrary it has too many to know exactly what is going on.

------
squidbot
My anecdotal story: A friend who is a naturopath gave me some tumeric/black
pepper capsules to try for arthritis swelling in my knees. I figured I'd try
it with a dose of healthy skepticism. Indeed, no real reduction on the
swelling or pain, but oh man did it give me the worst abdominal cramping and
runs. So maybe it's effective as a laxative?

------
temeritatis
I'll be really sad if that's the case since it's cheap as hell, and supposedly
has (i'm gonna take this one study with a grain of salt for now) anti
inflammatory, antioxidant, and antitumoral properties, as well as being a
decent cox-2 inhibitor (without the nasty effects of long term use of a
NSAID)...

------
Mz
And, yet, study after study after study suggests that diet plays a significant
role in health outcomes. But, foods and spices can't be proven effective in
promoting health.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Just because a single food or spice hasn't shown to promote health doesn't
mean that the overall diet doesn't play a significant role in health outcomes.

~~~
Mz
I think I failed to communicate my sarcasm or something. I got off all drugs
and I manage my medical condition with diet and lifestyle. I am sneering at
this dismissal of turmeric.

------
db48x
Food isn't medicine; shocking. Turmeric is tasty though; I think I'll put some
on some chicken.

